# Grizzly G0619 vs Shop Fox M1111



## coolgoose (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I am looking for purchasing a benchtop milling machine and after searching the Internet for other people's
experience, I have decided to buy SX3 mill. I would be using it mostly for my model building hobby.

While I am searching ebay, Amazon & Grizzly sites for finding a better deal I found that Amazon has Shop Fox M1111 listing at $1700 with free super saver shipping. However, on the Grizzly site I see G0619 for $1469 including shipping. I live in WA so adding tax and freight G0619 costs me $1,608.56. Shop Fox if purchased from Amazon costs me $1,861.50 with free shipping.

I am wondering are these both same mills? If I go with Shop Fox mill, am I paying extra for the same mill that Grizzly is offering in G0619? Any suggestions guys?

Thanks,
Sri.


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 23, 2011)

Coolgoose,

FWIW, I just noticed that Grizzly has the G0619 on sale now.

Just a thought, have you compared the accessories that are furnished by each vendor?

--ShopShoe


----------



## coolgoose (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks ShopShoe! 

I haven't noticed much accessories with both the mills (I will be double check again). One thing I noticed is the weight difference. Amazon lists Shipping weight for Shop FOX is 470 pounds where as G0619 has shipping weight of 418 pounds.


----------



## Springbok (Nov 25, 2011)

They both come from China and would guess the same factory as said go for the one with most attatchments and goodies. 
for a mill go for the largest bed power feed etc; NEVER purchase one that has a round pillar they whip on anything you are milling that is substantial.

Bob


----------

